
Linkedin is down - sna1l
http://linked.com
======
technion
You know it's been years since I saw a website with a loading graphic that
would sit there and spin before the main page rendered.

And yet, that's what LinkedIn's new design has managed to do.

------
WWKong
Also they seem to have pivoted to business management system

------
mazeminder
You had ONE job and it was to link to linkedIN.com

~~~
sna1l
Ugh yeah, I can't update the URL now, fail on my part.

~~~
bdcravens
for a moment I thought that was clever spam

------
bdcravens
linkedIN.com is up for me.

